# Best VFM Earphones for a 1.5k Budget



## rajnusker (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello,

Guys please suggest me best VFM *earphones* for 1.5k. I want excellent sound with bass.. I have looked at Tekfusion's Twinwoofers.. They seem to be very good at this price. Pls suggest me fast, as I need to order within few hours.

Thanks

P.S. I forgot to mention I am getting this from FK. So recommend accordingly.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 1, 2012)

+1 for TW , I got my set the next day of ordering.

check the review here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/155730-tekfusion-twinwoofers-complete-review.html


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 1, 2012)

According to esanthosh, twinwoofers are bright sounding earphones and atleast to me bright sounding earphones are risky for the guy who is entering into the IEM world. 

At the moment, the only earphone which has got the best Sound Quality rating in the biggest ever thread is the VSonic GR99 with an impressive sub-bass performance.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 1, 2012)

^I couldn't find a link for the GR99. Suggest me something which is on FK or other stores with COD option.

@RCuber thanks for +1  You bought from FK, right?


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 1, 2012)

@rajnusker

For best tekfusion twinwoofer review checkout this:

Random IEM / Headphone Rants - Page 49

You can buy GR99 from hifinage.com. Call them to know if they offer COD or not.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 1, 2012)

^Their website doesn't lists COD as payment method. And they don't have any phone number stated on the website. Besides I see that the only way to contact them is Email. And that means it will take time, which I don't have.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 1, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> @RCuber thanks for +1  You bought from FK, right?



yes I got it from FK.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 1, 2012)

Their contact number is given on their website "Contact Us" page.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 1, 2012)

^Called them up and they said no COD.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 1, 2012)

BTW where do you stay? the device was shipped within the same city so it took just one day.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 1, 2012)

Why are you considering COD option only?


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 1, 2012)

^Security



RCuber said:


> BTW where do you stay? the device was shipped within the same city so it took just one day.



West bengal


----------



## akkib89 (Aug 1, 2012)

West bengal me gr99 mil jana chahiye. Melectronics m6, twinwoofers, etc are good. Someone here purchased gr02 (i think in ). Ask him where he got those. I saw pristine note selling pl50 at 56 % discount for rs 2000. Maine to order kar diya hai


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 1, 2012)

^But where to get it in West Bengal? :S


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 1, 2012)

security? sounds very strange to me



akkib89 said:


> West bengal me gr99 mil jana chahiye. Melectronics m6, twinwoofers, etc are good. Someone here purchased gr02 (i think in ). Ask him where he got those. I saw pristine note selling pl50 at 56 % discount for rs 2000. Maine to order kar diya hai



I think/guess you are talking about this guy??

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/160...-vs-soundmagic-e10-vs-brainwavz-proalpha.html


----------



## akkib89 (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't know where. When I was in nit Jamshedpur I went to wb and got my dba02 from there. Why don't you order pl50 .Terrific discount. Just 2 are left.

SoundMAGIC PL50 Noise Isolating In-Ear Monitor Earphones (Blue) [PL50] - Rs.2,200.00 : Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 1, 2012)

^Way out of budget. Decided to go with the twinwoofers..


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 1, 2012)

PL50 may sound boring to him as it has mid centric presentation with low bass response.


----------



## akkib89 (Aug 1, 2012)

You will not regret it. Besides, I think its the one with cod.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 1, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> ^Way out of budget. Decided to go with the twinwoofers..



Good decision in regards to the COD
Bad decision in regards to the sound quality


----------



## akkib89 (Aug 1, 2012)

Gr99 was on hifinage.com


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 1, 2012)

^No COD on hifinage


----------



## akkib89 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yup....the site looks cheap.....let them build some brand image like linux-stores or pristine note....then I'll too give it a shot.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 1, 2012)

^Pristine should start COD service too. Anyways ordered the Twinwoofers.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 1, 2012)

^^ Congratulation.. You might get the delivery by day after tomorrow.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 1, 2012)

@rajnusker

Congratulations, I hope you like it.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks guys.. Very sexy service from FK, they already shipped it out


----------



## sHanKzZz (Aug 2, 2012)

Rajnusker, let me tell you one thing, i had the EXACT same situation as you... same budget, same requirements etc... had been using an epic pair of EP-630s for 3 years which crashed out on me a few days back... didnt sleep for 2 days, didnt work for 2 days, just researched what and where to buy my next set from... im in a pretty remote place near surat for a few weeks...
so yes, my budget was 1.5k, and i shortlisted tekfusion twinwoofers, SoundMagic PL21 and MEElectronics M21... after all the reviews i read, i wouldv really liked to get the TK TW, if not for the durability issues... if i hadnt decided to skip a few meals and decide to increase my IEM budget a bit more, i wouldv gone in for the MEElectronics M21... TK TW have some SERIOUS reliability issues... i mean it... no matter flipkart will change it and they hav warranty n stuff, but why take that chance? and those are one of the most Burn-in dependant IEMs iv heard of... youl be doing that each time you get them replaced... i heard the GR99s are good too, but i wouldv still taken the MEElec M21... its balanced with good bass, that company is known for their bass...

so with my new budget i had shortlisted MEElec M11+, SoundMagic E10 and Brainwavz ProAlpha( you can go through that post if you want, wont repeat the same things here- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/160...-vs-soundmagic-e10-vs-brainwavz-proalpha.html)... didnt think much abt the Vsonics till then, basically coz i couldnt find a place to buy them in india... HiFiNage.com is supposed to be their sole disributor in India... i had the same concerns as you, i dont trust any site in india other than Flipkart, but i took a leap of faith anyway, called the owner, had a chat, decided to buy the VSonic GR02 instead, paid the money, cancelled my M11+ order...

about HiFiNage now, i cant say really till i actually receive my earphones and test them... i have no documentation and no legal proof really abt the purchase, just a leap of faith... would get a sounding from my parents if they heard about this... But iv talked to the owner a couple of times, hes knowledgeable about IEMs, and seems like a nice guy... (infact i THINK hes here too)... will let you all know once i get them... not worried THAT much coz my hometown is agra and gwalior(HiFiNages location) is barely a 2 hour drive, iv been to the city quite a few times as well...
all i can do now is wait for my shipment... which i dunno has got stuck somewhere... the consignment number is not showing the status of my order


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 2, 2012)

I already went through the replacement process for TFTW, but unfortunately I didn't burned them properly after replacement.
It's PITA to burn them everytime they get replaced.THough , IEMs are delicate and you need to take utmost care while handling them.TFTW are no exception to this.


----------



## sHanKzZz (Aug 2, 2012)

ofc IEMs are delicate... though i myself dunno how i made my EP-630 last 3+ years  ... handled them with the utmost care the 1st year, somewhat ok in the 2nd year, and since abt a year iv been handling them like something not exactly trash but near enough 
thats why while purchasing a new set durability was as important to me as sound quality... being on such a tight budget, itl be better to have a set which would last long and be a wee bit inferior, than something which sounds perfect but doesnt last... another reason i really wanted the MEElecs before my mind got changed to the VSonics... though they arent that bad either... i think...




akkib89 said:


> Yup....the site looks cheap.....let them build some brand image like linux-stores or pristine note....then I'll too give it a shot.



exactly, one of my main concerns while ordering from there... at one point of time i was willing to consider pristinenote as a secondary site, other than flipkart, to order earphones from... overlooked hifinage the first time i went there... if my product turns out to be fine, and if i find enough time, id like to offer him a consultation regarding his business... some SMM, site revamp and better payment options might just help his case...


----------



## akkib89 (Aug 2, 2012)

sHanKzZz said:


> exactly, one of my main concerns while ordering from there... at one point of time i was willing to consider pristinenote as a secondary site, other than flipkart, to order earphones from... overlooked hifinage the first time i went there... if my product turns out to be fine, and if i find enough time, id like to offer him a consultation regarding his business... some SMM, site revamp and better payment options might just help his case...



Best of luck dude. I would recommend that you should keep calling them if you sense any GADBAD because I was once in the very same situation with koovs.com. After many hassles I managed to get my product after 4 weeks. As for the courier not showing on the courier company's website, i would say this happens a lot, so no worries there. Still you can call the courier company and confirm your doubt.

Besides once you get the iems, nothing will match them in SQ for the price range.


----------



## iittopper (Aug 2, 2012)

Hifinage.com is a trusted site , the owner is very friendly . Vsonic gr99 and gr02 are one of the best vfm phone . Also e30 is very gud but online price of soundmagic is too high . Teknofusion phone is also good but some member here found it either very gud or very bad .


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 8, 2012)

Got my earphones on Monday. So far I am not at all impressed, the bass is so disappointing. I am burning it now, hopefully it will get better. May be I should have bought the GR99 instead, anyways I guess people learn from mistakes.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 8, 2012)

........


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 8, 2012)

^Yeah me too am confused, I don't know the reason. But I am quite close to know the reason, when I use my fingers to adjust/hold the phones at an certain angle the bass works like a home theater. The problem is I cannot hold it all the time I listen to music, I will experiment with all the eartips provided.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 8, 2012)

@rajnusker

Forget about burning in and start listening them with different ear tips, your issue is all related to choosing the right tip. your issue seems to me the fit related issue.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 8, 2012)

High-Fidelity said:


> @rajnusker
> 
> Forget about burning in and start listening them with different ear tips, your issue is all related to choosing the right tip. your issue seems to me the fit related issue.



Yeah it looks like it, but still burning in for 50hours is a must.


----------

